# sleeping along I-10



## KatAttack

I'll be starting my journey out west soon, within the next week or two. 
What are some safe places to sleep roadside along the way?


----------



## dprogram

Rest Stops?


----------



## Alexander

will u be stoppin around chicago?


----------



## KatAttack

I'm trying to figure out the best places to stop and sleep, as well as some cool sightseeing.
Chicago isn't exactly along the 10 lol


----------



## Alexander

awe damn haha


----------



## KatAttack

Get down to like Oklahoma and you got yourself a ride. That's about as north as I can go and still be on track.


----------



## Alexander

hahA soUnds tempting


----------



## KatAttack

Everything is say sounds tempting. I am a female. It's what we do.


----------



## freedude2012

lol


----------



## KatAttack

I'm just saying. But yea I'm totally down to give a ride if anyone needs one. You just gotta be on the way.


----------



## Alexander

haha damn well that is true.


----------



## Shakou

I just did a road trip along I-10. We just spent the night at rest stops.


----------



## KatAttack

I think you should definitely find a way to get down this way and join my jolly band of hobos.


----------



## Alexander

that would be awesome  maybe i can craigslist my way there


----------



## KatAttack

Shouldn't be too hard. The breadbasket is full of folks that like to be do-gooders.


----------



## Alexander

mhmm agreeed whats ur ETA?


----------



## KatAttack

I should be getting outta new Orleans by the 21st.


----------



## Alexander

alright


----------



## KatAttack

What you bringing with you? I'm currently in the process of packing.


----------



## Alexander

i only have my backpack. that is all ha


----------



## KatAttack

Simple is always good. I'm trying to reduce my belongings. But I keep replacing it with more stuff. Haha


----------



## freedude2012

kinda defeetin the purpous tho aye kat


----------



## Alexander

haha yeah that happens  i lost most of my belongings last summer, so that must mean something about my future.


----------



## KatAttack

It's all useful stuff though. At least to me. I gotta have my books


----------



## freedude2012

ikr help our minds excape


----------



## KatAttack

Travel buddies help too.


----------



## freedude2012

hell ya i can have a convo with myself but then ppl jus think im nuts lmao


----------



## KatAttack

When you planning on heading outta Colorado? We could totally meet up in new Mexico


----------



## freedude2012

rite round the same time ur plannin on leavein nolagonna head for the 10 and west from there


----------



## freedude2012

and i got to head off for a bit ill catch up with yall in a bit


----------



## KatAttack

Well las cruces is basically the intersection between our paths, right next to a missile testing site.


----------



## travelin

i will suggest not stopping at night between van horne texas and wilcox arizona. the border patrol and local cops will fuck with you anywhere along I10 there unless in urban areas.

that total distance is about 350 miles and its bad on gettin questioned by border patrol. they cant really do anything, but its a hassle to be detained for two hours while a state trooper comes and runs your ID.

when making the I10 run i like to stop in deming and then usually a quick stop in lordsburg before heading on west through tucson.


----------



## KatAttack

Hopefully I can time it right to where I won't be stopping in the straight up desert. But I'm gonna take note.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

Deming is good, theres a motel that usually has free rooms for traveling folk. Otherwise, rest stops are the best bet, flying js and such. And i'm in tempe/mesa, az, feel free to stop by.


----------



## KatAttack

That's only an hour off the 10. Might have to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 363

Wal-Mart Supercenters

I just did a rode trip, and I slept in the far end of the parking lot every night. Supercenters are everywhere, easy to find, and Wal-mart doesn't care if you stay. Some even have a security car going all night, because they have so many RVers.


----------



## dolittle

On the West side of Lordsburg is a loves truck stop. Right next door is a tourist trap. U GOT to check it out!! It's all things New Mexico. See if they have a copy of the book by a local women about her family & their ranch. It's an Awsome story. Elpaso Tx is sorta dangerous. But its a beautiful city with Lots to see. South of Beaumont Tx, Port Arthur is a costal gost town with a Buddist Temple. There is another Temple there, can't remember to Who or where.


----------



## dolittle

Kent Tx has an old school building made of rocks. It's just the frame now, but way cool. Deming NM is a cool town. Road side artwork in Tucson & Phoenox. You HAVE to plan time to explore Quartzsite Az. There use to be, mabe still is, a vender there with the best Indian tocos. Personally, I think any well lit gas station, close to the front door, is a good place to park for the night. If U tell night crew U'r traveling & need a safe place to nap, Most will keep an eye on U during their shift.


----------



## bryanpaul

under the tree


----------



## travelin

dolittle said:


> On the West side of Lordsburg is a loves truck stop. Right next door is a tourist trap. U GOT to check it out!! It's all things New Mexico. See if they have a copy of the book by a local women about her family & their ranch. It's an Awsome story. Elpaso Tx is sorta dangerous. But its a beautiful city with Lots to see. South of Beaumont Tx, Port Arthur is a costal gost town with a Buddist Temple. There is another Temple there, can't remember to Who or where.


 
that is exactly the place in lordsburg that i stop at. definately the walmart in deming. i have always tried to go from lordburg up past tucson before my next stop, though one trip i was dead tired and had to stop at a rest area and sleep a few hours just past where you go through texas canyon.


----------



## KatAttack

I'm making my itenarary based on all your suggestions. I wanna see the best of everything during my journey, and be safe while doing so.


----------



## freedude2012

same here


----------



## KatAttack

Well get your ass down to the 10 and you can join in my adventure.


----------



## freedude2012

hell ya im jus waitin for my glasses to get here and im plannin on startin my march down I-25 round the 18th


----------



## KatAttack

That should be perfect timing then.


----------



## freedude2012

yes ma'am


----------



## KatAttack

Thumbs up for good timing


----------



## freedude2012

fairestop


----------



## KatAttack

Haha yep. Just watch out for my rolling metal deathtrap.


----------



## freedude2012

ikr cages kill lmao


----------



## KatAttack

I feel like "rolling metal deathtrap" should be a band name.


----------



## freedude2012

lmfao


----------



## KatAttack

I love how all threads go completely off topic. Usually because of me at that.


----------



## freedude2012

your not the only one and if shit was predictable life would be boring as hell


----------



## KatAttack

You make a very valid point


----------



## Ash Ketchum

At truck stops you can drive to the back of the lot and sleep in a tent (if you have) Or just in your sleeping bag behind the car. My friends and I did this all the way from new Mexico to nola


----------



## dolittle

What make is your rolling metal death trap?


----------



## KatAttack

1989 Mercedes.


----------



## dolittle

Cool! But not really designed for extended camping trips. Still, should be fun. Stay safe.


----------



## KatAttack

It's designed for getting places fast, and thats about it


----------



## freedude2012

aint that the tuth


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Where in Deming was That free hotel that was mentioned earlier? My road dog and I are in Deming right now and haven't taken showers in 2 weeks... A room and shower would be awesome at this point.


----------

